# My Precious Treasures <3   Lots of Pics!



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok... so I took pics of my makeup collection today (with the exception of mascara and foundation, and my older makeup) I Know its not as much as some people here but I only started seriously collecting this year.  Before I would buy the odd thing once in awhile but now every week like now! Enjoy! 

If you want to know the name of anything... just ask! I have to go to work soon and dont have time to type out everythings name






Blue and Green MAC shadows





Pink and Purple MAC shadows





Orangey MAC Shadows





Brown and Black MAC Shadows





Palettes and MES





Urban Decay





Too Faced E/s





Pigments.... Not too fond of these (dont shoot me!) Only 1 looks used!





Paint Pots and my single paint and shadestick (HATE those 2..)





Liners.... I have more fluidlines but my mom stole them





Lipgloss, Lustreglass, Plushglass





Dazzelglass, lipgelle and non-MAC





MAC lippies





Coral MAC blushes





Bronzey MAC blushes





MSF and beauty powders





Non MAC face stuff





MAC and other brushes





Misc MAC stuff





Mac n/p 

Thanks 4 lookin!


----------



## n_c (Jun 20, 2008)

Very nice! I like your brush collection


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 20, 2008)

great collection!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 21, 2008)

Great collection!!  And it is so big for just starting!  Wow!   I just love all your eyeshadows!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 22, 2008)

very nice collection


----------



## JolieFemme (Jun 22, 2008)

great collection


----------



## nunu (Jun 23, 2008)

love your collection!!


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 23, 2008)

Great collection! Which NARS blush is that?


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Great collection! Which NARS blush is that?_

 

Its Sin!!!!

I want more Nars... but everytime I go to Sephora they are sold out of everything I want!! GRRR!!!!


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 23, 2008)

*nice collection i love how you organized all your eyeshadows *


----------



## MissCrystal (Jun 23, 2008)

*and omg im from Vancouver BC to lol*


----------



## frocher (Jun 23, 2008)

Great collection, I love the colors you picked.


----------

